# Cheap/free parking at Vail?



## JBL

Any suggestions close to the Village?


----------



## dq

*park at the golf course*



JBL said:


> Any suggestions close to the Village?


 
free bus right from there to Gold Peak which takes about 2 minutes.


----------



## basil

Doesn't that fill up quickly in the morning? 

Cheap free parking in Vail? What are you smoking?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

If you want it close to the mountain, its really hard to find a legal parking spot you can park at all day for free or cheap even. They let you park on the frontage road in front of the parking structure after it fills up, but if you try to do it when its not you'll at least get a ticket if not towed.

If its a weekend, I recommend the Vail Mountain School parking lot and a free bus ride to the mountain. Not sure their current policy, but as long as school is out, I don't think they mind too much. Other then that, there really isn't a great option anymore.

JH


----------



## lmaciag

Vail Mountain School was a big empty parking lot on Sunday with a sign saying school was in session. Permit parking only. No skier parking. No hiker parking. Vehicles will be towed at owners expense. Don't know if there was a special event or something odd happening. Just reporting what I saw. The Vail website says you can park there Saturday & Sunday. Don't know the deal w/this wknd.

Laurie


----------



## WhiteLightning

Check this out:

Town of Vail * Parking Maps


----------

